# tanith first and only



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

so who is the hardest ghost?


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Mkvenner imo


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

yeah mkvenner is rock, but i'll say mkoll is a bit harder. he never gets wounded or anything


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

id have said corbec, until he got shot. he was badass!


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

Mkoll
MkVenner
Rawne

Those are my choices for top three toughest Ghosts.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Ven all the way. Wire Wolf with a knife - need I say more?

Although Mkoll does come in a close second after his little stint in Guns Of Tanith.


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

mkoll;s det charge under the table thing, class, and mkoll killing that dark elder mandrake. it's between him and mkvenner.


----------



## cccp (Dec 15, 2006)

also, i forgot th say earlier, that while not strictly a ghost, ezra ap nicht is pretty hard.


----------



## Ryan El'Jonson (Dec 15, 2006)

Depends how you mean. 

Straight fisti-cuffs
Mkvenner but Bragg is a bit of a monster. He killed people every time he hit them...

Facing each other in a real battle.
Mkoll or Cuu, possibly Larks if he saw them first.

No-one fancy Gaunt then, you know, the guy that dropped a chaos space marine leader...?


----------



## freaklord (Sep 13, 2007)

is he technically a ghost.? gaunt i mean.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

See...is Gaunt a Ghost?
That's a helluva question.

At this point, now after years I'd say yeah. most certainly yeah.
At first? Probably not. Say...after the "Founding" series he was one of them.
That of course is just my opinion on it. Your mileage may vary.

Ezrah?
I dunno. He's so wholly devoted to Gaunt I'd say he's one of them.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Gaunts only good cause he has good men about him and some good equipment that in the hands of one of the standard ghosts would be deadly. Imagine Mkvenner with his power sword.


----------



## Elchimpster (Jan 31, 2007)

I dunno man, Gaunt has done some pretty amazing things...like jumping up on a possessed tank, killing Chaos Astartes, etc.

I like Hark too.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

It's probably cause i read the most recent and wasn't impressed with him


----------



## Larkins back (Oct 16, 2007)

If your count Gaunt as a ghost then i think he is the best.

Aside from that it has to be mokol because of that bit at the end of ghostmaker were he kills like 40 cultests on his own.

Larkin deserves special mention for being Larkin


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I suppose he is technically and I did think of him to start off with but then I realised Ven would completely screw him over. Him and Mkoll would probably be a interesting fight. I'd probably go with Gaunt on that one actually due to his sword. However this is a straight out in the open fight we are talking about. Say it was in a forest and they had to find each other first - Mkoll would win without breaking a sweat.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Sgt MKoll IMO


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I'm gonna have to stick with the general consensus that it's between Gaunt, MkVenner, Mkoll and Rawne. They're all done some pretty crazy badass stuff.

It's tough to compare because they have different specialties. If it was straight face to face duel like fighting, I'd say Gaunt with a sword vs MkVenner with a quarterstaff would be awesome.


----------



## revenant13 (Feb 15, 2008)

Ezrah
MkVenner
Mkoll

Those are my top 3.


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Gaunt, Mkoll and Mkvenner, are my main three for certain.

Tbh I still can't figure out why they haven't done a second Tanith box by now, hell there could be three. I want Criid, Shoggy and Kolea in particular as well as the three I mentioned above. Does my nut in they've never been done.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I can't quite make 3, but in no particular order:

Mkoll
Gaunt
Bragg (lugging an assault cannon around when not a terminator = ultimate badass!)
Mkvenner


----------



## Steel Rain (Jan 14, 2008)

Each of the ghosts listed have done something truly awesome. Gaunt has taken out a Chaos Space Marine Leader among all the other things he has done. Mkoll has taken out a Dark Eldar Mandrake and a dreadnaught. Mkvenner held off an entire assault with nothing but a lasrifle he wielded like a fighting staff, plus the wire wolf.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Are there any pictures of them?
I only know of Ibram

On topic: I have only read the first book but i have the next three.......

I'm sure that more will become obvious.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

there are too many to choose...*looks for the 'all of the above' answer


----------



## Emperor's Fang (Feb 28, 2008)

What about Doc Dorden. No weapon but has gone through more hell than damn near any of the others. You have to admit going into a war zone unarmed, by choice no less, to pull people from deaths door is beyond being BADASS it goes into the realm of NO ONE WANTS TO FETH WITH YOU.


----------



## gundamboy195 (Aug 17, 2010)

man, I miss 'Try Again' Bragg


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Really? Thats your addition to this thread? You search the later pages to dreg up a thread who's last post was more than a year and a half ago and all you add to it is something that doesn't have any relevence?

Yeah good move that one.

Thread dates and topic, necroposting might not be against the rules but spam is. If your gonna bring something back from the dead like this, at least bring it back with a post of some worth.


----------

